# Vinyl Screw Covers For End Caps?



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

I need to replace the vinyl screw covers on the front cap edges. This looks like the product but it is a little different on the edges. The width is exact. Anyone buy some for theirs? I have a 2005 25RSS.
Thanks in advance,
crunchman


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

crunchman12002 said:


> I need to replace the vinyl screw covers on the front cap edges. This looks like the product but it is a little different on the edges. The width is exact. Anyone buy some for theirs? I have a 2005 25RSS.
> Thanks in advance,
> crunchman


bump


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Last time I needed this stuff my local RV supply had it in rolls.

Take a look at this at Amazon.

Linky


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> Last time I needed this stuff my local RV supply had it in rolls.
> 
> Take a look at this at Amazon.
> 
> Linky


thefulminator,
Thank you for the reply. I saw the roll stuff too but was not sure if that would fit in the grooves. It went in for you though?
I will check my local RV place too.
Thanks again,
crunchman


----------

